# Pot Pourri



## Molly (Sep 5, 2008)

i have been collecting and drying many flowers, herbs and bits and pieces from the garden for pot pourri. Can anyone tell me where I can source orris root powder? I am in the Ottawa area. In the alternative, is there something else that I can use to fix the essential oil? Would benzoin work?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone raves about natrasorb for holding scent. All it is, is tapioca starch. Do you have access to that? I know you can get it at health food stores or Asian grocers.


----------



## Molly (Sep 5, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Everyone raves about natrasorb for holding scent. All it is, is tapioca starch. Do you have access to that? I know you can get it at health food stores or Asian grocers.



That's great, I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## soapykaz (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Tabitha - In addition to my soap-making newbie 'attempts', I'm trying to put together Lavender Bags, and (cinnamon/orange) Dried Spice Bags (for scenting drawers and hanging in wardrobes).  I'm in Cornwall in the UK and am having problems sourcing Orris Root to fix the fragrance in the flowers and spices.    Can you give me some guidelines on using natrasorb (tapioca starch) instead of Orris Root please.  Could you also recommend an Essential Oil that would also repel moths (but still smell nice) I would be so grateful.  Many thanks, soapykaz 





			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> Everyone raves about natrasorb for holding scent. All it is, is tapioca starch. Do you have access to that? I know you can get it at health food stores or Asian grocers.


----------



## Molly (Sep 13, 2008)

soapykaz said:
			
		

> Hi Tabitha - In addition to my soap-making newbie 'attempts', I'm trying to put together Lavender Bags, and (cinnamon/orange) Dried Spice Bags (for scenting drawers and hanging in wardrobes).  I'm in Cornwall in the UK and am having problems sourcing Orris Root to fix the fragrance in the flowers and spices.    Can you give me some guidelines on using natrasorb (tapioca starch) instead of Orris Root please.  Could you also recommend an Essential Oil that would also repel moths (but still smell nice) I would be so grateful.  Many thanks, soapykaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am having a go at using benzoin gum powder - I use it when I make soap so I am hoping it will work to fix the fragrance in pot pourri. It is a scent fixative and I am trying it as I'm also having trouble getting orris root.  I was able to get Benzoin from our local health store but he had to order it in for me.
I am in the Ottawa area but formerly from Maidstone in Kent so "Hi" to soapykaz in Cornwall !


----------



## Molly (Sep 13, 2008)

Molly said:
			
		

> soapykaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, citronella oil is a good moth repellant and smells nice.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

What about fragrance beads? That is what I use for sachets.


----------



## Molly (Sep 13, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What about fragrance beads? That is what I use for sachets.



I have heard of those but not used them before. Do you buy them ready scented or scent them yourself?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

I scent them myself. You just let them soak in fo for a few days.


----------



## Molly (Sep 13, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I scent them myself. You just let them soak in fo for a few days.



Thanks, I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Molly (Sep 14, 2008)

Molly said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found a source for orris root,  I think they ship worldwide from Toronto.
http://www.herbies-herbs.com


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

quick Q wanting an A if possible   

for the aroma beads and sache bag thingys can you use the organza bags for those? i've been wondering how well it would work


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Oh , I need to try scenting the beads for dresser drawer sachets.

Kitn


----------

